# Woburn 2013. who's in.....



## full_throttle (Oct 25, 2012)

Gentlemen,

The following players have committed themselves to play at Woburn Golf Club in March 2013.


Wednesday 27th March

full_throttle, arnoldarmchewer, warbur, homer
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, sev112, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests
fundy

playing the Marquess and Dukes courses breakfast roll and coffee fom 7am, first tee 0809. lunch served on a rolling basis which is carvery and sweet, tee times start again at 1401


Thurday 28th March

murphthemog, pbrown7582, full_throttle and guest
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2, fish
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino

playing the Marquess and Duchess courses breakfast roll and coffee fom 7am, first tee 0801. lunch served on a rolling basis which is carvery and sweet, tee times start again at 1401


There is room to move the tee times on Thursday (as early as 0745) but another society are in before us on Wednesday.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 26, 2012)

Hobbit, deposit received, your playing on Thursday.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 27, 2012)

deposits paid, balance will be required in Feb 2013, I also need your name and handicap details, which can be sent to me nearer the time.

Maximun handicap 24, hope thats not a problem


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

I should have a handicap again by then, failing that I am sure I can either get a printout of my last handicap or something.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 12, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I should have a handicap again by then, failing that I am sure I can either get a printout of my last handicap or something.
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm I will have a handicap sorted one way or another now 

Any updates on this? I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2012)

Further updates will be posted after the holidays, lets get another pay packet in our pockets before I start asking for the balance.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW that sounds like an amazing 2 days!!


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2012)

in all honesty is just a one day meet spread over two days due to costings, to host all interest parties on one day would have put almost 40% onto the price.

Each day will consist of breakfast, 2 course dinner and 18 holes of golf both morning and afternoon.

Still a few spare places for Thursday if anybody is interested


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 12, 2012)

How much is the total?

In fact, just found out it would be nearly a 3 hour drive! Guess that counts me out!


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			How much is the total?

In fact, just found out it would be nearly a 3 hour drive! Guess that counts me out!
		
Click to expand...


Just the 3?

Almost 6 for me, that's commitment


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 12, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Just the 3?

Almost 6 for me, that's commitment 

Click to expand...

6 hours?! Christ!!! To be honest, I'd love to go!!! Look amazing from the website! And I'm even on Easter leave then I think!


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			6 hours?! Christ!!! To be honest, I'd love to go!!! Look amazing from the website! And I'm even on Easter leave then I think!
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of guys come down the night before, usually a few of us meet up for a bite to eat and a few beers


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2012)

apparantly there is a decent B&B local, bratty has the info if yo wish to ask him and put your name down


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I'll be looking for digs the night before, B&B if others are doing the same. Failing that I've family in Newport Pagnall and in Huntingdon


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2012)

fundy said:



			Plenty of guys come down the night before, usually a few of us meet up for a bite to eat and a few beers
		
Click to expand...



Your local Fundy, have you a big house?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll be down the night before, and its a 3hr drive for me too. Looking forward to a few glasses of orange and a quiet discussion about knitting patterns


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 13, 2012)

just been putting the dates into my 2013 diary and noticed is Easter weekend, hopefully this will help those on Thursday with long distances, unless you have to work on Good Friday.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 13, 2012)

If anyone from around Cambridge needs a lift we should try and go together, or anyone almost directly between the two.


----------



## philly169 (Dec 13, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			apparantly there is a decent B&B local, bratty has the info if yo wish to ask him and put your name down
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's the White House, little B and B very friendly and less than a minute to Woburn GC. Stayed there this year, books up quick and is good price.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2012)

Is it possible to move to the 28th? Got training in work on the 27th and can't take the day off


----------



## JCW (Dec 26, 2012)

I Have the time off , so how much is it , 36 holes each day , how much for 27th and how much for 28th , thanks


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 27, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it possible to move to the 28th? Got training in work on the 27th and can't take the day off
		
Click to expand...


HJS, consider your self moved, thanks




JCW said:



			I Have the time off , so how much is it , 36 holes each day , how much for 27th and how much for 28th , thanks
		
Click to expand...

JCW, I can fit you in on the Thursday, total cost is Â£135, to be paid in full to me before the end of Feb. Breakfast, golf, 2 course dinner and more golf. If thats suitable you have the last spot.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2012)

Join the "A"-team on Thursday playing the Duchess & Marquess JCW


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 27, 2012)

I have one space left with two guys wanting it, all I can do is offer it to the first person who makes a payment, then unfortunately the other will have to go an a reserve list. 

I have restricted the days as follows;

Wed 20 players first tee time 08.09

Thursday 24 players first tee time 07.45

If I get any more then i could extend thursday for another tee time but I am wary of completeing the second course before darkness.

Sorry folks, it's the best I can offer


----------



## sev112 (Dec 27, 2012)

Rob 
I've got the same issue as homer ...oo er 

Any chance of a swap from wednesday to Thursday ?
Steve


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 28, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Rob 
I've got the same issue as homer ...oo er 

Any chance of a swap from wednesday to Thursday ?
Steve
		
Click to expand...

*NO*

Only joking, I now have one space on wednesday and a quota of 24 on thursday. As I have previously posted i am worried about making sure we all get round before darkness fall. 

I don't know how accurate this is but I have looked up information showing sunset at 1826 and 1827 for the two days. I guess that is plenty for 6x4ball but am not convinced I could get another out


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2012)

Working to the last 4 ball teeing off which effectively will be around 8.45 & 9am and working to a round being no less than 4.5hrs x2, that makes each of those factors 17.45 & 18.00 to complete and then with lunch in-between!

Its tight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2012)

Personally and remembering how it went with the speed of service I'd be happy to jsut have the main course and get back out there if there are others happy to do the same which may speed things up a bit (and assuming there is space on the tee)


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 28, 2012)

we are due out for the afternoon round at 1401, but I'm sure there is room for movement. 

First tee time 0809 on wednesday I expect the first group to be eating at 1230, allow an hour and I hope they will be teeing up again at 1330, thus meaning the last group on wednesday should be out by 1402 (approx), on thursday we are starting at 0745, so i therefore expect the first group to eat at 1215, and back out at 1315, the last group should then be out again at around 1402. 

This is not set in stone, all I can do is my best efforts to ensure everyone has a great day


----------



## JCW (Dec 29, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			HJS, consider your self moved, thanks




JCW, I can fit you in on the Thursday, total cost is Â£135, to be paid in full to me before the end of Feb. Breakfast, golf, 2 course 


dinner and more golf. If thats suitable you have the last spot.
		
Click to expand...



I am in if this offer is still on , i will drive up wednesday and stay in a B & B , any ideas, thanks , Rick gard knows me , we have had our moments , but thats the past lol


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2012)

JCW said:



			I am in if this offer is still on , i will drive up wednesday and stay in a B & B , any ideas, thanks , Rick gard knows me , we have had our moments , but thats the past lol
		
Click to expand...

JCW, a few stayed at the White Horse last year (and are this i think) and its supposed to be excellent value for money. If you cant get in there let me know and Ill pop up a few other recommendations

http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html


----------



## JCW (Dec 29, 2012)

fundy said:



			JCW, a few stayed at the White Horse last year (and are this i think) and its supposed to be excellent value for money. If you cant get in there let me know and Ill pop up a few other recommendations

http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html

Click to expand...





Hi , thanks for the link , i am not sure if i am in yet for thursday , i will check it out tonight , off to work now


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

JCW said:



			Hi , thanks for the link , i am not sure if i am in yet for thursday , i will check it out tonight , off to work now
		
Click to expand...

Just get the deposit to Full_Throttle and your in for Thursday. PM him now for bank details.


----------



## JCW (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			Just get the deposit to Full_Throttle and your in for Thursday. PM him now for bank details.
		
Click to expand...

Ok , do it later , up your way today , thanks


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

JCW said:



			Ok , do it later , up your way today , thanks
		
Click to expand...

On your Choo Choo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2013)

Bad news. Got promotion interview in work on the Thursday so can't make this at all. Gutted but big opportunity for me so there is a Thursday spot going if anyone wants it


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

If JCW hasn't paid his deposit, he can pay you and you won't lose it then.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 2, 2013)

Homer, sorry to hear this. Good luck with the job interview.


----------



## JCW (Jan 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			If JCW hasn't paid his deposit, he can pay you and you won't lose it then.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that be ok , pm me your details homer and i send you a cheque , once cleared you can advise on here thanks


----------



## JCW (Jan 2, 2013)

JCW said:



			Yep that be ok , pm me your details homer and i send you a cheque , once cleared you can advise on here thanks
		
Click to expand...


ok sorted , will send homer the cheque and he will confirm on here , thanks  :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 3, 2013)

I take it that JCW is willing to replace Homer.

Thank you for your interest this is now* FULL *on both days.  

I will be starting a new thread at the end of the month asking for payment of the balance, I will also need your name and handicap.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2013)

Where are the travellers actually staying? Will be coming down south on the Wednesday aft. Food and beers etc.dont want to book in somewhere on my Todd.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sadly (or not) I'm going to have to pull out of this one. I'm going to Penha longa for the week, and so can't make it. Clash of dates, and can't move it. Hope it's not an issue.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe they'll give us a discount as the package they are currently offering is better than we've got.


http://bit.ly/WcPIZQ

:lol:


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks for this, i'll get on the phone today


*edit* My contact is out of office until Monday, I'll try again then.


----------



## Sybez (Jan 19, 2013)

Push for more of a discount considering our numbers and if they are offering that out as a deal at the moment!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2013)

Not going but just a push for the White House for anyone travelling. There is a great pub (the George from memory) about 200 yards up the road (turn right as you leave the B&B). Has a decent bar menu but through the other side they've a restaurant which does fantastic food and good value. The garlic bread is to die for


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 19, 2013)

Is murphthemog's spot up for grabs?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 20, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Is murphthemog's spot up for grabs?
		
Click to expand...

check your messages.


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 20, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			check your messages.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Looking forward to it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 21, 2013)

Full Throttle has requested that this thread is locked, as its getting a bit long and difficult to manage

watch out for a new Woburn  thread coming to a Forum near you soon


----------

